# What did you do on November 1st 2011?



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

What did you guys do on November 1st 2011? I was just looking over some of the stats on our forum and we have 655 people logged in on that day?!
That's almost double the number of people that's normally on the forum.
I don't think I was one of them. At that time, I was about 9000+ feet above sea level, somewhere between Alaska and Siberia.
That's a scary number, imagine if we all decided to meet up at BAs. LOL.
Actually if we meet up anywhere, that would totally freak out the police.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

haha I cant remember that far back . 

Oh nooo!! A giant crowd of aquarium enthusiasts! Get the fire hoses!! oh wait they like water..


----------



## cichlidspiro (May 11, 2011)

Haha 
would should do a flash mob kinda thing at BA

they might gives us better deals if we go as a group (200+) at one time Lol 


Cheers 
Spiro


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

cichlidspiro said:


> Haha
> would should do a flash mob kinda thing at BA
> 
> they might gives us better deals if we go as a group (200+) at one time Lol
> ...


Hahaha! yeah a group deal... minimum 200 people.. 5% off.


----------

